# 7lb Bass Mounted Finally Guys



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Mounted the 7 pounder i caught a lil while back thanks to wendell he did a great job...


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

shes a beaut !


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

cool had to be fun


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Niceeee.....need a lure hanging out its mouth!


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Jason said:


> Niceeee.....need a lure hanging out its mouth!


about to post the pic of the bass with the lure i caught him in his mouth lol


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i think i have that same lure! redfish love it, nice!


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

ya its a yozuri 4 and half in crystal minnow


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

SpeckWrecker said:


> ya its a yozuri 4 and half in crystal minnow


Ever tied the Yozuri 70mm 3D minnow? It's an absolute speck killer when those pods of glass minnows are thick in the summer... You probably already knew that since you're "speckwrecker".. preaching to the choir


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't believe you mounted that little thing.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Can't believe you mounted that little thing.


 
Ha Its big in his world!! That little guy is what inspires people like me to spend my paycheck at . . . . .. BASS PRO SHOP not OTHER FISH PRO SHOP haha. She looks good. Keep up the hunt!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!!

And leave that lure right there. Whenever you look up just remember to smile!

Jim


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

funny one guys real funny ,,, and ya i use greenish color 3d yozuri for specks under lights at nights for specks thats what color i have had most my luck on when its murkier then ill switch too a brighter color 3d minnow or mirrolure they r my go to's


----------

